

Ask HN: Is telekinesis inside the international space station feasible? [idea] - amichail

The idea is to implement telekinesis inside the international space station by adding vents on the walls to push objects around based on directions from mind readers worn by the astronauts. Is this feasible?
======
pawelabrams
Both current stage of development and accuracy of "mind reading" technology
and the price of equipment used on ISS would prevent this from happening.
That, combined with high cost of failure (possible damage to life-supporting
systems), make me believe that such a system would be infeasible.

On the other hand, NASA experimented with volleyball-sized self-propelled
semi-autonomous robots, called Personal Satellite Assistants. More on the
program here, but no info about what happened to the prototypes:
[http://psa.arc.nasa.gov/](http://psa.arc.nasa.gov/)

~~~
skidoo
As far as cost factor, I imagine James Randi's circle might be of assistance:

[http://web.randi.org/the-million-dollar-
challenge.html](http://web.randi.org/the-million-dollar-challenge.html)

